# Broken limb on my Bowtech!!!!



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

What model Bowtech was it? I have had shop owners tell me that some presses can put unwanted pressure on a bow, that is all I know about that.


----------



## poorm-m (Feb 10, 2003)

It is possible that the owner could have pressed it wrong by using the wrong arms on the press. I get nervous when I have my bow in a press. Could the bow been dry fired at one time? I worry about that when I buy a used bow.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*RE: press*

It is a Justice. I was really unsure of how it was pressed. My next question is ..........should I have to pay for the limb replacement???? Or will it be covered through Bowtech?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

It should be covered by Bowtech.. but it really sounds like it may be the fault of your dealer.. esp if it happened while the dealer was pressing the bow.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

They put it in the press at the shop and it cracked? Guess what, the bowshop owes you. If you are 100% sure it was fine before it went into the press, and it happenend in the press, tell them they need to get you some limbs, pronto!! :mg: Sounds like operator error to me.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

since your asking the question . Im guessing the dealer did'nt tell you he feels like a horses ass & will order you a new set of limbs ASAP ?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

He said he was going to call and order limb but never said sorry. (shouldnt both of them get replaced?) I had been shooting the bow for a few days with no problem at all. It cracked from the riser pocket out towards the cam in 2 places. Thanks I feel better about this now because I thought the same thing that it was his fault. I am never quick to blame but at least I have some ammo now


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

they will send out a set of limbs,the limbs are a matched set.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Did he turn the limbs out any before he put it on the press? That takes the pressure off some but it sounds like it was pressed wrong.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Chance said:


> Did he turn the limbs out any before he put it on the press? That takes the pressure off some but it sounds like it was pressed wrong.


he did that after the bow went POP


----------



## hossman (Jul 5, 2004)

you shouldn't have a problem getting a new set of limbs from your dealer, and this stuff happens once in a while. regardless if it was his fault or not I can almost guarantee you he didn't want it to happen. nobody wants to have a limb crack or break while there working on a bow. especially when its not there own. If he is any kind of a honest dealer, he should fix it no questions asked...


----------



## Deliverance (Feb 26, 2005)

I Have Two friends that have Bowtechs. one of the two is a major competition archer. He shoots two to three thosand shots a day. He had his new Bowtech for probably one and a half months and blew up the bottom limb. He called Bowtech and told him what had happened. They said the bow is not designed to handle that much stress. They sent him a completely new bow. Do you shoot this much?? If not it could be the press. Call Bowtech they might help you.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> He shoots two to three thosand shots a day


So you are saying he shoots an arrow every 5 seconds for 8 hours? LOL.... :thumbs_do


----------



## Deliverance (Feb 26, 2005)

Well if he were to shoot just 8 hours yes. This guy is obsessed with archery and has the money to do what ever he wants. He usually spends 13 to 15 hours shooting a day. He shoots for CSS when he recieved his bow from them I happened to be there that day. He stripped the new bow re greesed the bow took measurements for the string and built his own string. After the string was built a few days later, he began shooting the bow. He was restaging the bow in one hour. This guy is unreal. You would have to see it to believe it. I have seen it and still do not belive it. When he shoots its like watching a machine. Have you ever seen pics of the Spot-Hog "hooter Shooter" His shot is that perfect.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I have shot the bow maybe 40x and the guy I bought it from I bet didnt even shoot it that much.


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread but what deliverance is saying is that the guy is shooting 3,000 shots in an 8 hour day, that comes out to roughly one arrow every 9.6 seconds, for 8 hours???? Is my math right??? Sounds impossible with factoring in fatigue.

As for the bowtech, that sucks. I have heard about others having some of the same issues. I hope your shop replaces your limbs free of charge to you. If not you may want to look in to finding another shop


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

hilltophunter said:


> he did that after the bow went POP


Supposed to loosen the limb bolts before pressing - not after. Sounds like he blew it and owes you new limbs.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*Looking For A Bowtech Dealer*

The worst part now is I am def. not comfortable with him even putting on the new limbs at all. What I want to is get the limbs and go somewhere else. I did some checking around and I found out my Justice isnt the first bow that he ruined. Anyone have any Bowtech dealers within a few hours of dutchess county that you really trust????


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

You have got to be kidding me???? I hate to hear that Virg. The guys going to replace your limbs though, right? I thought you had a bow press, why were you taking it to someone else?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I was in the process of ordering one then I figured I would just run over too the local shop to have a my peep installed. Dumb move. I should have followed my gut on this one. It is weird he is a bowtech dealer and from what I saw he was VERY unsure of what he was doing. BTW it is very smooth and I am happy with it. :shade: (now I wait).......again LOL


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

well, hopefully it will not take so long for UPS to deliever those limbs as it did for them to deliever your bow. 

I mailed mine out to Mike on Thursday and he is suppose to get it on Tuesday. He said he had a two week turn around time right now so I guess I might be waiting for awhile before I get to shoot my new bow.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*I am glad its summer...*

If this happend in august or September I would not be as calm about this mess I know that.........I think I am going to keep my Jennings for a back up


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't hardly believe any dealer who has a major line could be that incompetant. Pressing a bow isn't brain surgery. Instead of dragging this guy through the mud you may have to consider that sometimes bow limbs crack. Not just a single bowline, but most of them WILL have a set of limbs blow occasionally. It sounds like you bought this bow second hand. You should be thankful it is being taken care of! Cheer up and try to make the best out of an unfortunate situation!


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

If he really doesn't know what he is doing (and it sounds like he does not), drop a dime on this guy - call Bowtech and other companies he sells and tell them to send someone out to train him on how to work with bows. You have to do this. Then give him 12 months to get up to speed - use someone else in the interim.

Good luck.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Deliverance said:


> He shoots two to three thosand shots a day.



3000 shots, shot during 24 hours, is 1 shot every 28.8 seconds.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Kelsnore said:


> I can't hardly believe any dealer who has a major line could be that incompetant. Pressing a bow isn't brain surgery. Instead of dragging this guy through the mud you may have to consider that sometimes bow limbs crack. Not just a single bowline, but most of them WILL have a set of limbs blow occasionally. It sounds like you bought this bow second hand. You should be thankful it is being taken care of! Cheer up and try to make the best out of an unfortunate situation!


I Have not mudslinged the shop at all. I am talking about personal situations here. If I where to down talk this shop I would post a name of him and the shop. I could care less about being taken care of. I could by three new bows today if I wanted. If you saw someone look at something and stare and scratch their head before doing something wouldnt you be in question also? Thats why I buy bows in the summer just for this reason.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

hilltophunter said:


> I was at my local archery shop last night having a peep installed and the bottom limb cracked. It was in an apple press and the the question I have is could the shop owner have pressed it wrong? or was it just a bad limb? I hope someone can answer so in the future I will know what to look for when someone is pressing it.


I don't think Bowtech will replace limbs free on second owner bows. Here's why-- On page 10 of the 2005 Dealer Policy manual it states -- Bowtech warranties it bow with a lifetime warranty to the original owner-- it also states that there are exclusions to that also--they are:

1. Original Owner-- Warranty applies to the original owner only and is non-transferable.
2. Components Not covered-- Cables, strings, wheel bushings, bearings, paint and/or film dipped finishes are not included in warranty.
3. Damage not covered---- Damage caused by abuse, mishandling, dry-firing, alteration or modification to original product, or shooting of arrows less than five grains per pound of draw weight may render the warranty void. 
4.Warranty card-- For the warranty to be in effect, the warranty card "must" be completed and properly returned to Bowtech within 30 days of purchase. .
5. Authorized dealer--- The Bowtech warranty covers only bows bought from Authorized Bowtech dealers. Bowtech's 100% serial number tracking system will be used with the warranty card to trace every bow back to the point of sale. If the bow was bought from any other seller, no warranty service will be provided.

Bottom line--- If the bow was OK, when you took it to get worked on, the shop owner will have to get it fixed for you. If he won't --- you're screwed.  
What I'd advise you to do is to see if the Dealer can work something out with Bowtech. It can be done if they want too. You'll just have to talk to the right person. Sorry about your luck and don't give up--- nobody likes bad advertising :wink:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Thats what I read also. Now I will just see what happens when the limbs come in. Worst case I pay for the limbs and go my own way. Best case is I get the limbs and still go my own way. When a shop carries a line of bows what does the factory do to educate shop owners on the new high tec stuff?


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

When a shop carries a line of bows what does the factory do to educate shop owners on the new high tec stuff?[/QUOTE]


I guess it depends on the company. Most of them don't care and just want someone to sell bows for them.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Deliverance said:


> I Have Two friends that have Bowtechs. one of the two is a major competition archer. He shoots two to three thosand shots a day. He had his new Bowtech for probably one and a half months and blew up the bottom limb. He called Bowtech and told him what had happened. They said the bow is not designed to handle that much stress. They sent him a completely new bow. Do you shoot this much?? If not it could be the press. Call Bowtech they might help you.



Whats the BowTech sponsored shooters name?

BowTech told him that their bows aren't designed to handle shooting? Yeah right.
Nice 4th post.
I call severe BS, your lips are on fire from spewing that kind of crap.


----------



## Dee Tee (Sep 1, 2004)

I smell a big stinking pile of BS too.


----------



## bboswell (Jul 29, 2003)

Strange string of events.

In post #13 the guy shoots Bowtech in rapid fire mode for 14 hours a day.

By post # 15 the guy shoots for CSS?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Deliverance said:


> Well if he were to shoot just 8 hours yes. This guy is obsessed with archery and has the money to do what ever he wants. He usually spends 13 to 15 hours shooting a day. He shoots for CSS when he recieved his bow from them I happened to be there that day. He stripped the new bow re greesed the bow took measurements for the string and built his own string. After the string was built a few days later, he began shooting the bow. He was restaging the bow in one hour. This guy is unreal. You would have to see it to believe it. I have seen it and still do not belive it. When he shoots its like watching a machine. Have you ever seen pics of the Spot-Hog "hooter Shooter" His shot is that perfect.



So, he shoots "for" CSS but shoots a BowTech. He "stripped the new bow regreased it and took measurements" for a new string. "He was restaging the bow in one hour" 

Please enlighten me...what is "restaging" a bow and how come I've never done that??

This guy is a perfect shot, I want to meet him. He must be one of the top guys on the tour. Cuz, did you pick up a CSS sponsorship?? I'm tellin!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*still looking......*

Hey guys I am still looking for a shop in my area.........any help????


----------



## Flbowhntr01 (Jan 28, 2004)

sounds like your bow was pressed wrong. apple makes an additional arm you can purchase for extreme parallel limb bows. if your dealer does not have this, you should encourage him to get one.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Deliverance said:


> He usually spends 13 to 15 hours shooting a day.
> 
> 
> 
> When he shoots its like watching a machine. Have you ever seen pics of the Spot-Hog "hooter Shooter" His shot is that perfect.



WOW!

Wow; a person who can shoot 13 to 15 hours a day and as good as a hooter shooter!!!!!!!! :mg: :mg: 

This guy must never lose. I'll bet he could break every single archery record


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

If I had a bow I may be able to shoot at least 2 hours a day :angry: I wonder if Bowtech will send me a bow for my birthday? :shade:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Should have bought a Mathews CRYBABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

 

 

 

Gittin ma Tahoe Friday afternoon!!!!! :beer:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

just bought a f350 diesel..................still looking for the limbs from Bowtech :thumbs_do


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*backing off limbs*

I was at a local Bowtech shop just lookin. I had my Mathews in the truck and he ended up doing a few things for me. He went to put it in the press without backing the limbs out and I called him on it. He said Oh yeah, I guess I should do that, and I questioned him, don't you do it with all the Bowtech's and he said no. Looking for trouble I would think.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I have emailed bowtech hopefully they can shed some light on a few ?'s I have.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Pat responded quickly and shed some light for me on pressing the VFT. The shop still didnt get the limbs in yet...........


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

So are they going to fix it for you or not?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not sure LOL.. I asked the shop owner and all he said was the limbs are not in yet.. Wanna take bets on if he bills me or not?


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

No, thats not a bet I would take. I hope it works out in your best interest though. Not sure if I would let him install the limbs if he charges you for it.


Sent you a PM


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> I am not sure LOL.. I asked the shop owner and all he said was the limbs are not in yet.. Wanna take bets on if he bills me or not?


This would be like taking a knife.. cutting your strings.. and then trying to charge you for new strings. If he tried to bill me.. I don't know what I'd do.. but it sure wouldn't be pretty. :angel:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I am still giving him a chance to make right, at least getting the limbs. I asked him to wait till I see them before he puts them on.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*still no limbs............*

How long should it take to get them from Bowtech??????? :angry:


----------

